# Migraine headaches



## katrinabgood (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm somewhat confused when coding migraine headaches.  Oftentimes, the MD will write "Vascular Headache," which will get you to Migraine Type and then to all the different kinds of migraines... unfortunately, no one ever specifies whether or not there is an aura, or if it's classical or common or any one of the other choices!  What exactly constitutes an aura, anyway?  The definition I found says, _visual, motor or psychic disturbances, paresthesias and other  neurologic abnormalities that accompany a migraine._  When the patient reports photophobia, or dizziness along with the headache, can I assume that is an aura?  (I know, I know, never assume!)  but I hate to always code 346.90, Unspecified migraine... when I'm not actually sure if it's specified or not!

Your opinions, please!


----------



## tfischer (Jun 15, 2009)

I wouldn't ONLY because the doctor isn't specifically diagnosing the patient with aura migraines.  I know, it's like pulling teeth to get the Docs to be more specific..we are going through the same thing.


----------



## CRC CPC (Jun 15, 2009)

My docs do the same thing unspecified 346.90


----------

